# Forenbersicht > Wer? Wo? Wann? >  >  28.4. Ostsee

## jojo

Morgen sieht es ganz gut fr die Ostsee zwischen Lbeck und Fehmarn aus: FRV.dk meldet ordentlich Wind, bei Windfinder.com sieht es nicht ganz so gut aus. Fahre gegen Mittag nach Dahmeshved (wenn sich bis dahin nichts mehr ndert).

----------


## wellenkasper

Und wie war es mit Parken?

----------


## jojo

Mittags noch entspannt, nur wenige Autos am Spot. Nachher wurde es aber richtig voll. Die Zufahrt zur Wiese weiter unten in der Bucht ist zur Zeit mit einem Stacheldrahtzaun abgesperrt - gibt also kaum Parkmglichkeiten, zumal die Polizei angeblich letztes Wochenende Fahrzeuge aufgeschrieben hat, die im Halteverbot (eigentlich die gesamte Zufahrt) gestanden haben.

----------


## selber

Hi,

am Montag den 2.5.2011 war brigens auch ein guter Tag in Dahme und es waren nur Maximal 3 Leute auf dem Wasser bzw. ca. 5-6 Autos haben geparkt. Konstante 6 Bft. und Sonnenschein bei sehr kaltem Wasser.

Am frhen Nachmittag kam ein roter Kleinwagen mit 2 Herren, ein groer Mensch mit Irrokesenschnitt hat Kennzeichen der parkenden aufgeschrieben und Fotos von Autos und den Halteverbotsschildern gemacht.

Mal sehen was das gibt!

Gru,

selber

----------

